# Hi all!



## MarcoU (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello to all mantids enthusiast!

I am Marco, entomologist from Italy.

I am mainly into the world of dried beetles and, in particular, I study mediterranean Scarabaeoidea.

However, I like devoting some spare time to breeding insects for fun, such as Flower beetles, stick and leaf insects and... of course mantis!

Good breeding everybody - and enjoy this little Eremiaphila I shot in Jordan desert.





Cheers, Marco


----------



## ismart (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello Marco, and welcome to the forum... very glad to have you here.  I hope you will enjoy the forum, and find an expanded interest in mantids and mantis keeping. Nice pic of the little Ameles.  Again, welcome!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey, another Italian!

Woo hoo!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MarcoU (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks everybody ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome. Great pic.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 16, 2010)

Benvenuto da california!


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi and welcome


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi from California!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome, what species are you currently breeding?


----------



## MarcoU (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello everybody, thanks for your warm welcome

I currently have _Ameles decolor _and _Empusa cfr. fasciata_, both wild collected in Croatia.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello and welcome, was away this weekend and missed your post! from OHIO!


----------

